# Help a newby-Setting OHM's



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

Hi this might be a stupid question

I have a Smok Osub 80w with Brit beast tank.

Im using V8 Baby Q2 0.4ohm coils.

The mod gives options to adjust the ohms and i want to know to which range i can adjust the ohms and what effect that has on the vape

Help a newby out here.

Bushvaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/9/16)

Um....sorry, I don't understand. The ohms are dependent on the coil. You have to change the coil to change the ohms. As far as I know resistance cannot be changed electronically. I'm not an electronics expert, but I'm sure I'm right.
Maybe you meant adjusting the watts or temperature?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Um....sorry, I don't understand. The ohms are dependent on the coil. You have to change the coil to change the ohms. As far as I know resistance cannot be changed electronically. I'm not an electronics expert, but I'm sure I'm right.
> Maybe you meant adjusting the watts or temperature?



Ive got an option to adjust ohm....???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Ive got an option to adjust ohm....???


I believe this setting has to do with fine tuning the coil's initial resistance when using temperature control, best to leave that setting as is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I believe this setting has to do with fine tuning the coil's initial resistance when using temperature control, best to leave that setting as is.


Ok perfect, ill leave it as is. Just trying to figure out all the functions. Im staying clear of temperature controll as well. Stick to wattage mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (29/9/16)

@BumbleBee is right, you get that screen when locking your resistance of your coil for TC mode.

When putting your device into temperature control you need to lock in a cold resistance of your coil as temperature control is based on the change of resistance in the coil as it heats up. Your mod needs a base line so it can calculate the temperature of the coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/9/16)

Soutie said:


> @BumbleBee is right, you get that screen when locking your resistance of your coil for TC mode.
> 
> When putting your device into temperature control you need to lock in a cold resistance of your coil as temperature control is based on the change of resistance in the coil as it heats up. Your mod needs a base line so it can calculate the temperature of the coil.


I see! Ill stick to the watts for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------

